# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  آموزش C++‎ builder

## adabyron

لطفا اگر کتاب یا ebook در مورد borland C++‎ builder میشناسین معرفی کنید 
ممنونم

----------


## lenovo

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=22428

http://www.yevol.com/en/bcb/

----------


## tajerman

سلام
از دوستان كسي نميتونه آموزش منظم و منسجمي رو در مورد bC++‎b  اينجا قرار بده ؟!

----------


## dizzbayat

سلام 
اگه مشکله حل نشد میل بده تا بفرستم فایل کاملتری
dizzbayat@yahoo.com

----------


## m-khorsandi

اين كتاب رو دانلود كنيد، به زبان فارسی ست،
مثال‌های موجود در اون توسط C++‎ Builder كامپايل شده‌اند.

----------

